# MTB and Live Entertainment - Friday 7/2/10



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

Gonna go for a rip at Nass after work tomorrow, starting around 5:45.  Post ride I'm going to freshen up the best I can in the parking lot then grab a bite to eat before heading over to check out Greg's band playing in Bristol. :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't live far from Gregs gig. I'll set up the sprinkler in the front yard and you are more than welcomed to run through it!


----------



## severine (Jul 1, 2010)

Aren't you going, Jeff? Close enough for no excuses! 

B-They serve food there, you know.


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2010)

Brian - please try to look presentable. This place is a lot nicer than the last........um.....establishment.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff, the sprinkler might be a good idea!  You better be coming to at least the show!  I understand if you can't handle Nass, since we all know it's way more hardcore than anything else on the Eastern seaboard... 

Greg, I'll do my best.  I'll look alright, but I can't guarantee how I'll smell. :lol:  But thanks for the heads up, I didn't realize this place was a step up from your typical venue.


----------



## severine (Jul 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Jeff, the sprinkler might be a good idea!  You better be coming to at least the show!  I understand if you can't handle Nass, since we all know it's way more hardcore than anything else on the Eastern seaboard...
> 
> Greg, I'll do my best.  I'll look alright, but I can't guarantee how I'll smell. :lol:



Watch out... Greg may call to ask if you've taken a shower.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't worry about how you smell, the place is right next to the sewer treatment plant, no one will ever know it's actually you!

Will the band be autographing the Wateas and throwing them out into the crowd for a luck groupie?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

severine said:


> Watch out... Greg may call to ask if you've taken a shower.



That's okay, as long as I don't have to share a comforter with someone.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Will the band be autographing the Wateas and throwing them out into the crowd for a luck groupie?



Probably not, but I'll autograph my used bike shorts and throw them into the crowd...


----------



## mondeo (Jul 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Probably not, but I'll autograph my used bike shorts and throw them into the crowd...


Helping them clear out the place at closing time, I see.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Probably not, but I'll autograph my used bike shorts and throw them into the crowd...



do they serve fromunda cheese at this place?

really wish i could make this.  bristol is as close as he's played to my house.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> do they serve fromunda cheese at this place?
> 
> really wish i could make this.  bristol is as close as he's played to my house.



I bet you could hire them to play your backyard, then you wouldn't have to worry about if wife was working or not..


----------



## 2knees (Jul 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I bet you could hire them to play your backyard, then you wouldn't have to worry about if wife was working or not..




:lol:  i was really hoping Greg would ask the guy if he could join him.  that would've been a trip.


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> :lol:  i was really hoping Greg would ask the guy if he could join him.  that would've been a trip.



That guy was good. Some interesting medleys - e.g. Alice in Chains into Pink Floyd. :-o


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> That guy was good. Some interesting medleys - e.g. Alice in Chains into Pink Floyd. :-o



He wasn't Twisted Nut good though...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone???


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe


----------



## severine (Jul 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe


Considering a double-header? That's dedication!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2010)

Maybe on the biking. Tried to keep up with a 17 yo kid at the res tonight. Doubt it about the gig, that's past my bed time and I have a long day ahead of me on Saturday.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 1, 2010)

Got the bike back together after tonights mechanical so I'm definitely down for the ride and considering heading over Bristol post ride to grab a bite to eat, a beer or three and some T-Nut! 

Riding out of the Soccer Fields or Sessions might provide better facilities for cleaning up post ride as compared to Lamsons Corner but whatever.....


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Got the bike back together after tonights mechanical so I'm definitely down for the ride and considering heading over Bristol post ride to grab a bite to eat, a beer or three and some T-Nut!
> 
> Riding out of the Soccer Fields or Sessions might provide better facilities for cleaning up post ride as compared to Lamsons Corner but whatever.....



We could do one of those options instead.  Sessions has a water fountain as a source of water at least...


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2010)

Just make sure you guys lather each other up adequately. :lol:


----------



## yesmandroc (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm assuming from the Sewage Treatment Plant reference that you're playing at Bleachers? Might make it out for that. I live 5 minutes away.


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> I'm assuming from the Sewage Treatment Plant reference that you're playing at Bleachers? Might make it out for that. I live 5 minutes away.



Yep. A cool acoustic duo is opening. They go on about 9:15. We go on around 10 pm.....o3jeff will be fast asleep in his jammies with his teddy bear by then.


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Doubt it about the gig, that's past my bed time and I have a long day ahead of me on Saturday.


They don't go on earlier than this and probably won't get any closer to your house. C'mon! You told the guys you wanted to get out to see them sometime! Your bed can wait for 1-2 songs. 

Or I can drop the kids off at your place so I can go. They go to bed early, too--they shouldn't bother you.


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2010)

severine said:


> They don't go on earlier than this and probably won't get any closer to your house. C'mon! You told the guys you wanted to get out to see them sometime! Your bed can wait for 1-2 songs.



Plus there might be girls there. Yes, actual live, breathing women.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> I'm assuming from the Sewage Treatment Plant reference that you're playing at Bleachers? Might make it out for that. I live 5 minutes away.



Yes, come check them out.  It's gonna be a fun time!  If you live 5 minutes away from the sewage treatment plant then you probably won't mind my post ride aroma... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2010)

For those actually planning on riding; lets do 5:45ish from the Session's lot.  Do they still have a changing room... err I mean port-a-potty at the parking lot?


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> For those actually planning on riding; lets do 5:45ish from the Session's lot.  Do they still have a changing room... err I mean port-a-potty at the parking lot?



I know there's one at the Soccer Fields but I'm not sure about sessions.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> I know there's one at the Soccer Fields but I'm not sure about sessions.



Let's stick with Sessions.  I know there used to be one there, if not I'll make do.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 2, 2010)

Sounds like a plan. See you at 5:45....


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm in for the bike ride only.

Lol at these two rockin the port-o-let hand sanitizer baths


----------



## rueler (Jul 2, 2010)

There's definitely a port o let at Sessions...in addition to that, if the building is open, you'll have full on bathrooms with running water...

If you want to hose off, there is a hose on the backside of one of the service/maintenance type buildings just south of the MAIN Sessions building...and probably also on the building that's just north of the main building.


----------

